# Moteur sèche linge qui GRIIIIINNNNCE



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Octobre 2005)

Voilà, comme certains le savent, je vis dans le sud. Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas la météo de cette région, c'est la pluie depuis .... je compte plus.

L'occasion, donc, de remettre en état mon vieux sèche linge Thomson® qui grince depuis 1992 (Acheté en 1988, un vieux de la vielle quoi ! :love: ) - Evacuation externe.

J'ai fait tourner dans tous le sens, graissé généreusement poulies ...etc, mais rein n'y fait, ça grince. J'ai alors détendu la mâchoire qui tiens la courroie tendue. J'ai tourné le tambour, plus rien. J'ai tourné le moteur à la main, et j'ai de nouveau entendu ce satané grincement. 

Donc, j'en déduis, par la force des choses que c'est le moteur même qui grince. 

Le bruit lui même, lorsque je tourne doucement le moteur, ressemble à celui d'un ensemble rouages en plastique de mauvaise qualité et sans graisse. Pourtant, le moteur n'entraîne aucun rouage en plastique.

Pour ceux qui serait intéraissés, le moteur ne grince pas trop au début, mais par contre, dès le 1/3 du cicle, le voisin sonne pour nous demander d'arrêter "cette scie à métaux". (J'habite une maison relativement bien isolée tout de même...  )

J'ai déjà fait l'expérience de mettre de l'huile liquide (mécanique, tout de même) dans un ventilateur de PC, et c'était pas fructueux du tout... alors je ne sais pas quoi y mettre, ou s'il faut directement changer le moteur, et donc, de le sèche linge.


Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2005)

*Ce ne serait pas plutôt*
ton cerveau qui grince ?




:mouais:
:bebe:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2005)

bon, c'est bien parce que je suis de bon humeur... (ceci dit, je sens que ça va abraser ici  )

donc, pour les PC.. pardon pour l'électroménager, c'est ici qu'il faut questionner :
http://www.cyberbricoleur.fr/index.php?r=forum&qf=17

Sinon, je pense que ce sont apparemment les roulements du moteur qui sont HS...


----------



## kaviar (15 Octobre 2005)

A ta place j'attendrais le 19 octobre, qui sait, avec Steve on peut s'attendre à tout !!!!
Après tout pourquoi pas un sèche-linge dualcore, lorsque l'on voit ce qu'il nous sort pour l'instant !!!


:rose:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Octobre 2005)

Si je me souviens bien, ... Non, vous allez pas me croire....






Donc, comme je m'apprêtais à le dire :

 Le Bar MacG (10 visiteur(s))
Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !

Je porte votre attention sur "et pas forcément du Mac !". 

Et je perdrais trop de temps à vous expliquer combien votre comportement est similaire à celui des petits vieux de mon village...

Merci pour Cyberbricoleur.fr, je viens de poster. Mais si j'ai d'abords posté sur MacGé, c'est parce que je connais la vitesse de réaction face aux question (Bien que pas toujours pertinente ... )

En se qui concerne les roulement, mon père à souvent ouvert la bestiole pour nettoyer tout ça, et à force de pots de graisse, arrivait à faire taire ce sèche linge. Ca m'embêterait que ce soit ça, vue que j'ai jamais réussis à voir où il plaçait exactement la graisse.



> Ce ne serait pas plutôt
> ton cerveau qui grince ?



Aussi, à force de voir où s'en va tout ce beau monde.


Pour ceux qui ont étés de bonne humeur, merci, pour les autres, vraiment désolé pour vous.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a parle de cul ici ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Octobre 2005)

Ca vas pas tarder je sens... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça parle de cul ici ?



Ca ne parle pas encore de l'utilisation possible du lave linge en position "Essorage"...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne parle pas encore de l'utilisation possible du lave linge en position "Essorage"...



c'est ça qui flingue les roulements de moteur en général...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

ah vous aussi quand vous faites &#231;a sur la machine vous mettez un gros poids dedans ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah vous aussi quand vous faites ça sur la machine vous mettez un gros poids dedans ?



Dessus!  ... Et elle n'est pas grosse! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça qui flingue les roulements de moteur en général...


Dis :hein: c'était pas ton lave-vaisselle qu'était en panne toi ? 

 y'à une position essorage aussi dans ces trucs-là ????  :casse:


----------



## sofiping (15 Octobre 2005)

c'est pas bientôt fini ces grincements ... on s'entend plus poster :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis :hein: c'était pas ton lave-vaisselle qu'était en panne toi ? :



Je suis polyvalent...   



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> y'à une position essorage aussi dans ces trucs-là ????  :casse:



non, mais tu sais, avec un peu d'imagination... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Alors oui, on a le droit de parler de tout et m&#234;me d'autre chose que du mac ici. C'est m&#234;me d'ailleurs le seul endroit. Par contre, faut accepter la contre-partie. L'abrasage. Et aussi le fait qu'accessoirement, tout le monde s'en branle. Ceci &#233;tant dit, je vais bailler ailleurs.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

Voil&#224; on abrase discr&#233;tos et il se pointe, t'as des espions avoue ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Alors oui, on a le droit de parler de tout et même d'autre chose que du mac ici. C'est même d'ailleurs le seul endroit. Par contre, faut accepter la contre-partie. L'abrasage. Et aussi le fait qu'accessoirement, tout le monde s'en branle. Ceci étant dit, je vais bailler ailleurs.




Ok, je comprend mieux alors pourquoi chacun de mes sujet qui tombe ici, deviens toujours la même chose.


Mais avec d'autres mots, ça ne s'appelle pas un défouloir ?


----------



## Nobody (15 Octobre 2005)

"Leyry Hynemonth", c'est ton vrai nom?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; on abrase discr&#233;tos et il se pointe, t'as des espions avoue ?


Ho, h&#233; ! J'vous en laisse cette semaine non ? J'ai m&#234;me rien dit ni &#224; iKool, ni &#224; philippe... ni &#224;... pfiou j'ai pas le temps. Bref. Juste un ptit coup d'&#233;meri gros grain pour entretenir la flamme, et vlan, me vla  tax&#233; d'abus. Bon.. j'vais fesser du nioube online, &#231;a j'ai encore droit... @tchaoooooo


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> "Leyry Hynemonth", c'est ton vrai nom?




Non... (J'ose à peine demander pourquoi ... :rose: )


----------



## quetzalk (15 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> L'occasion, donc, de remettre en état mon vieux sèche linge Thomson® qui grince depuis 1992 (Acheté en 1988, un vieux de la vielle quoi ! :love: ) - Evacuation externe.



Franchement comment veux-tu qu'on puisse t'aider avec si peu de renseignements ?
- quel OS ?
- il tourne à combien de Mhz en essorage ?
- combien de rames ?
- as-tu mis à jour le firmware, installé les derniers drivers sur le hublot ?
etc...
Sinon, conseil d'ami, tu devrais poster sur http://www.sechelingegeneration.com
Si vraiment ça ne marche pas tu peux upgrader en achetant un tambour plus récent chez sechelingeway par exemple.

Bonne chance et bienvenue sur macgé !


----------



## J-Marc (15 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, conseil d'ami, tu devrais poster sur http://www.sechelingegeneration.com




 
Combien d'andouilles ont, comme moi, cliqué sur ce lien débile ? dénoncez vous !  

Oui, oui, je sais : Gros Nioube.... je vais bouder plus loin


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Franchement comment veux-tu qu'on puisse t'aider avec si peu de renseignements ?
> - quel OS ?
> - il tourne à combien de Mhz en essorage ?
> - combien de rames ?
> ...



Faudrait peut etre commencer par réparer les autorisations tout simplement nan?

:love:


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2005)

Non, inutile : c'est un Thomson, il n'y a donc pas de package dans le dossier Receipt.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

des couillons que vous &#234;tes, on check d'abord la connectique


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

des couillons que vous êtes, on check d'abord la connectique


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

string ou culotte ?


----------



## quetzalk (15 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> des couillons que vous êtes, on check d'abord la connectique



   avant de traiter les autres de couillons on évite les doubles-posts... :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> avant de traiter les autres de couillons on évite les doubles-posts... :love: :love:


 ça c'est l'effet secondaire des lessives 2 en 1 ! :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

merci ! si un mod&#233;rateur peut effacer &#231;a nuierait moins &#224; la lisibilit&#233; ! quel nioube suis-je


----------



## quetzalk (15 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merci ! si un modérateur peut effacer ça nuierait moins à la lisibilité ! quel nioube suis-je



Oui on en profitera pour leur dire que tu dérives du sujet et que tu sèmes le désordre dans un sujet technique...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merci ! si un modérateur peut effacer ça nuierait moins à la lisibilité ! quel nioube suis-je


Faudrait du détâchant  non ?

J'ai bien peur que ce un post in-dé_lé_bile


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Octobre 2005)

reste plus qu'à utiliser le bon vieux sèche linge manuel


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2005)

votre s&#232;che linge ce branche en USB ou en firewire ? avez vous installer les derniers pilote du tambour ?


----------



## Nobody (15 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> votre sèche linge ce branche en USB ou en firewire ? avez vous installer les derniers pilote du tambour ?



Tu peux la tutoyer, tu sais. Faut pas te laisser impressionner parce qu'elle possède un sèche-linge. Toi aussi, un jour, peut-être, quand tu seras grand...


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2005)

j'ai des fils pour &#233;tendre le linge moi monsieur


----------



## golf (15 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> ...machine...
> ...satané grincement...


La supériorité de la machine sur la femme...



...tu ne t'en sers pas et cela ne grince pas ​


----------



## Nobody (16 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des fils pour étendre le linge moi monsieur


 
On a dit qu'on ne pouvait pas ouvrir de thread pour laver son linge sale en public.


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des fils...


:mouais:  :affraid:


----------



## quetzalk (16 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai des fils pour étendre le linge moi monsieur



ça rejoint ta propre question : tu les branches OU ces pxtains de fils ??? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

Vous vous amusez bien les enfants ? Le cassez pas, en ce moment, j'en vois pas d'autres hein ?

Bon. Bonne soir&#233;e, moi j'y retourne


----------



## quetzalk (16 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous amusez bien les enfants ? Le cassez pas, en ce moment, j'en vois pas d'autres hein ?
> 
> Bon. Bonne soirée, moi j'y retourne



Ah ben des comme ça faut les faire durer, hein...


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben des comme ça faut les faire durer, hein...


Tout doucement, il faut laisser l'effet's'faire :rateau: 
Et y faut pas que ça chouine


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

Par contre, l&#224;, faudrait qu'il y en ait un qui remette 10 balles... du style une question sur l'avanc&#233;e du s&#232;che-linge. Parce que &#231;a ramollit quand m&#234;me un peu l&#224;  Moi je peux pas, &#231;a va tout de suite faire suce-pet


----------



## quetzalk (16 Octobre 2005)

Nan ça je vous plaints vous les modos, un thread sur une panne de sèche-linge, une floudrerie serait vite arrivée...  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2005)

de l'influence du seche linge sur la vie de couple


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nan &#231;a je vous plaints vous les modos, un thread sur une panne de s&#232;che-linge, une floudrerie serait vite arriv&#233;e...  :mouais: :mouais:




Une ... Oh bah nan alors, ils oseraient tout de m&#234;me pas ?  :affraid:


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> ....... Donc, j'en déduis, par la force des choses que c'est le moteur même qui grince....... !


Essaye avec de l'huile de silicone en aérosol, l'avantage, c'est que tuas une tige en plastique souple qui te permet d'aller dans les coins inaccessibles, et l'huile de silicone peut être plus efficace que de la graisse qui peut encrasser.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

chez moi une cuite a 40&#176;C me coutent deux pi&#232;ces de cinquante centimes, et le s&#233;choir septante centimes, et chez vous ???


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour le retard !



> Franchement comment veux-tu qu'on puisse t'aider avec si peu de renseignements ?
> - quel OS ?
> - il tourne &#224; combien de Mhz en essorage ?
> - combien de rames ?
> ...


 HairWick Thomshon , pas de fonction essorage du linge, par contre 850 Thz en essorage des oreilles.
En RAM, 4,5 Kg, le fabricant ne pas propose de de mises &#224; jour du firmware, et de toute fa&#231;on, je crois que c'est le syst&#232;me d'exploitation qui &#224; un probl&#232;me, pas le firmware.

J'ai cliqu&#233; sur le lien, je l'avoue.... Mais moi, contrairement &#224; J-Marc, je suis pas newBe... Alors pourquoi "Bienvenue sur MacG&#233; ????"  C'&#233;tait pas plut&#244;t "Casse toi plus vite que &#231;a" ?? :rateau: 

En ce qui concerne les autorisations, j'ai pass&#233; toutes les &#233;tapes. ( honn&#234;tement, vider le filtre, je fait &#231;a apr&#232;s chaque d&#233;marrage.... Puis de toute fa&#231;on, si je l'avais jamais fait, au pire, il aurait juste cram&#233; la pi&#232;ce, mais ne ferait pas tout ce ramdam.)



> Non, inutile : c'est un Thomson, il n'y a donc pas de package dans le dossier Receipt.


 D&#233;trompe toi, mon mod&#232;le est un exp&#233;rimental : Non contant d'avoir une multitude de packages dans le dossier Receipt, il &#224; une f&#226;cheuse tendance &#224; ce comporter comme Windows Me. Autant ouvrir la fen&#234;tre et balancer tout le linge...



> des couillons que vous &#234;tes, on check d'abord la connectique


 La connectique ? A part le port 2,4 Kw, rien &#224; brancher ! Au niveau interne, RAS



> string ou culotte ?


 Ni l'un, ni l'autre : Chemises, jeans, calbut et chaussette.



> avant de traiter les autres de couillons on &#233;vite les doubles-posts...


 L&#224;, je sais pas qui &#224; tors ....  :love: 



> votre s&#232;che linge ce branche en USB ou en firewire ? avez vous installer les derniers pilote du tambour ?


 Comme je l'ai dis plus t&#244;t, il est branch&#233; en 2,4 Kw. La tension fournie sur un port USB n'&#233;tait pas suffisante, et je n'avais de pas c&#226;ble FW. Pour ce qui est du tambour, c'est le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que pour le firmware : Thomson ne propose de de M&#224;J.



> Tu peux la tutoyer, tu sais. Faut pas te laisser impressionner parce qu'elle poss&#232;de un s&#232;che-linge. Toi aussi, un jour, peut-&#234;tre, quand tu seras grand...


 Tu crois vraiment qu'une femme tenterais de r&#233;parer son seiche linge seule ?  :sleep: 


> La sup&#233;riorit&#233; de la machine sur la femme...


 Toi aussi ... M&#234;me remarque. :sleep: 



> j'ai des fils pour &#233;tendre le linge moi monsieur


Mais moi aussi, t'inqui&#232;te pas ! Le seul truc, c'est que c'est vachement pratique un s&#232;che linge quand t'as tout un tas de go&#251;tes qui pendouillent du fil, et que m&#234;me si tu les essuie 20 fois, ben elle reviennent quand m&#234;me ! 



> Par contre, l&#224;, faudrait qu'il y en ait un qui remette 10 balles... du style une question sur l'avanc&#233;e du s&#232;che-linge. Parce que &#231;a ramollit quand m&#234;me un peu l&#224;  Moi je peux pas, &#231;a va tout de suite faire suce-pet


 C'est ce que j'ai pense &#224; faire &#224; la laverie.... En attendant, mon s&#232;che linge fait deux fois moins de bruit, maintenant, et qui plus est, il SECHE ! Donc, lundi, j'aurais du linge sec, et on pouras pas dire que ce sera de votre faute ! :rateau:    



> Essaye avec de l'huile de silicone en a&#233;rosol, l'avantage, c'est que tuas une tige en plastique souple qui te permet d'aller dans les coins inaccessibles, et l'huile de silicone peut &#234;tre plus efficace que de la graisse qui peut encrasser.


 C'est plus ou moins fait, mais pour la semaine prochaine (je serais en vacances) je pr&#233;vois de d&#233;monter le moteur m&#234;me et de tremper les roulements dans du d&#233;grippant. Faut aussi que je change la courroie qui tourne plus carr&#233; que rond. Et surtout, bloquer tous les morceaux qui vibrent. Apr&#232;s &#231;a ...   +1 

Ce que j'adore, c'est qu'&#224; cause du syst&#232;me d'annonce de google, vous vous retrouver avec la pub " Devenez Ing&#233;nieur M&#233;nager" sur MacG&#233; !! mdr


----------



## I-bouk (16 Octobre 2005)

Euh pour ton Sèche linge ! tu démontes la tôle arrière et tu dévisse la tôle avant ( sans la retiré, juste désserer les vis ) ! la tu le lance ! tu peut faire " vriller " le seche linge de gauche a droite en forçant sur le top ! il y aura une position ou le seche linge ne grincera plus ( en fesant attention que la couroie ne sorte pas du tambour ) Et ça devrai jouer ! Sinon ce n'est pas le moteur qui grince mais le galet tendeur et le palier a force de forcer du même coté ! le galet tendeur et le petit roulement blanc situer a coté du moteur ! sinon pour le palier deux possibilité suivant la génération de seche-linge ! si il y a 4 vis de 10 a mi hauteur il va falloir démonté le seche linge en le posant sur le coté droit ! sinon il suffit de démonté le dessus et sortir le tambour en écartant les deux tole de coté ! voilé ! Sinon fait appel a un magasin de réparation il te répart ça facilement pour un prix d'environs 26¤ vue que ces seche linge brant-thomson-vedette ( même marque ) sont très connu . Sinon si tu change je te conseille de prendre un sèche linge a ouverture par hublot qui sont plus solide et de préférence prendre des marques Allemande pour ton électroménager général !  Voilà bonne chance


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

Et voici le bar &#233;lev&#233; &#224; la dignit&#233; de "forum technique".


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> ... et l'huile de silicone peut être plus efficace que de la graisse qui peut encrasser.



 :mouais:  et pourquoi pas de la vaseline aussi !? ... mon Dieu, j'en aurais lu des conneries sur ce forum...  

Humm... tu veux parler lubrification ? 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graisse
http://fr.wikibooks.org/wiki/Tribologie

voilà pour les "bases"... essayes encore...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

ben suffit qu'un nioube se fasse une aes et il se sent intelligent, rien n'a chang&#233; remarque


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  et pourquoi pas de la vaseline aussi !? ... mon Dieu, j'en aurais lu des conneries sur ce forum...
> 
> Humm... tu veux parler lubrification ?
> 
> ...



Effectivement, c'est con, mais ça marche !



> Euh pour ton Sèche linge ! tu démontes la tôle arrière et tu dévisse la tôle avant ( sans la retiré, juste désserer les vis ) ! la tu le lance ! tu peut faire " vriller " le seche linge de gauche a droite en forçant sur le top ! il y aura une position ou le seche linge ne grincera plus ( en fesant attention que la couroie ne sorte pas du tambour ) Et ça devrai jouer ! Sinon ce n'est pas le moteur qui grince mais le galet tendeur et le palier a force de forcer du même coté ! le galet tendeur et le petit roulement blanc situer a coté du moteur ! sinon pour le palier deux possibilité suivant la génération de seche-linge ! si il y a 4 vis de 10 a mi hauteur il va falloir démonté le seche linge en le posant sur le coté droit ! sinon il suffit de démonté le dessus et sortir le tambour en écartant les deux tole de coté ! voilé ! Sinon fait appel a un magasin de réparation il te répart ça facilement pour un prix d'environs 26¤ vue que ces seche linge brant-thomson-vedette ( même marque ) sont très connu . Sinon si tu change je te conseille de prendre un sèche linge a ouverture par hublot qui sont plus solide et de préférence prendre des marques Allemande pour ton électroménager général ! Voilà bonne



T'inquiète, quand je dis que le moteur grince, c'est que j'ai tout démonté, et que j'ai fait marcher le moteur seul, et que ça grince aussi. En se qui concerne "faire vriller", c'est pas la peine : la mâchoire qui tend la courroie (Heu oui, je n'ai pas qu'un galet tendeur, mais deux !) est parfaitement silencieuse.  Après un coup de graisse/dégrippant dans le roulement depuis l'extérieur du moteur, le grincement est bien moins important.

Pour le magasin de réparation, pas question : Selon eux, mon sèche linge devrais se trouver à la casse depuis .... 8 ans maintenant... Et pourtant, il est pas près de rendre l'âme ! Pour les machine à linges (celles qui lavent et celles qui sèchent ou celles qui font les deux), je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, les hublots sont plus solides, mais ma mère les à toujours dénigrées ( "Faut se baisser !", comme elle dit), et pour ce qui est de la qualité de l'électroménager allemand, je te rejoins aussi, mais il y à 17 ans, lors que nous avons acheté ce sèche linge, on n'avais plutôt le réflexe "Je suis Français, donc, j'achète Français."


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Un moteur c'est facile &#224; d&#233;monter non ? enfin ceux de cette p&#233;riode ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

Pas plus que le sèche linge lui même. Suffit de pas mélanger les pièces du moteur même et du sèche linge.  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, c'est con, mais ça marche !
> ...



Un roulement HS est.... HS... t'auras Bô lui injecter du dégrippant ou tout autre produit douteux en aérosol, il va, d'une façon plus on moins brève rendre l'âme définitivement avec des conséquences éventuelles bcp plus fâcheuses (moteur HS...).
Un roulement fonctionne avec de la graisse... pas avec du dégrippant qui n'est qu'une huile extrêmement fluide avec très peu de pouvoir lubrifiant et de capacités antiusure... 

Maintenant, moi ce que j'en dit....  ... :sleep:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

T'inquiète, pour la graisse, j'en ai mis aussi...

J'ai pas précisé (J'pensais que vous en auriez rien fait...) mais j'ai bien l'intention de voir si je peu pas trouver un roulement neuf pour "Monsieur".... Puis tu sais, le moteur est "mort" depuis 8 ans, alors mort pour mort, et démontage annuel pour démontage annuel, je pense qu'on en est plus à ça près.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Exactement pareil que pour le cancer du rectum, en fait.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Exactement pareil que pour le cancer du rectum, en fait.




Là, je suis pômé


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Ben continue sans le lubrifiant ad'hoc et tu verras que j'ai raison.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben continue sans le lubrifiant ad'hoc et tu verras que j'ai raison.




Ha ok, je comprend mieux maintenant... suffisait juste de me montrer la sortie.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Octobre 2005)

Tu es pessimiste. J'appelle &#231;a une entr&#233;e.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Octobre 2005)

Ham ham ... j'appelle ça une I/O    :love:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Octobre 2005)

Ham... Ham... Hamtaro ! mais faut prévoir du chatterton, c'est obligatoire !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

Pfiou... on en a pour ses sous ici. J'en reprendrais bien une louche. :affraid:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (16 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou... on en a pour ses sous ici. J'en reprendrais bien une louche. :affraid:




Bien, alors ya un bruit dans ma chambre que je n'arrive pas à localiser... :mouais:

Me demande ce que je dois démonter..?


----------



## mado (16 Octobre 2005)

Les robinets qui fuient c'est ici aussi ? 


(j'ai fait une recherche messieurs les modos, mais promis j'ai rien trouvé  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Les robinets qui fuient c'est ici aussi ?
> 
> 
> (j'ai fait une recherche messieurs les modos, mais promis j'ai rien trouvé  )



C'est parce que t'as pas cherché avec "incontinence masculine"...  :rateau:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (17 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Les robinets qui fuient c'est ici aussi ?
> 
> 
> (j'ai fait une recherche messieurs les modos, mais promis j'ai rien trouv&#233;  )


que ce soit le  thread *idoine* pour parler de probl&#232;mes techniques non rencontr&#233;s dans le forum technique de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; du bar... 

Alors pourquoi pas...  :rateau: 




			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que t'as pas cherch&#233; avec "incontinence masculine"...  :rateau:


tu as essay&#233; toi...?


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...une panne de sèche-linge...


Un sèche-linge en panne, c'est du linge mouillé 


Non...
Je ne sortirai  pas :mouais:​


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un sèche-linge en panne, c'est du linge mouillé
> 
> 
> Non...
> Je ne sortirai  pas :mouais:​



Ha... c'est pas ma mère ça...... Et sur moi, ça fait vraiment très gay.... :hein:


----------



## quetzalk (17 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un sèche-linge en panne, c'est du linge mouillé
> 
> 
> ​



FAKE OR NOT FAKE ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  et pourquoi pas de la vaseline aussi !? ... mon Dieu, j'en aurais lu des conneries sur ce forum...
> voilà pour les "bases"... essayes encore...








Toi aussi, essayes encore   

Faut sortir un peu, mon garçon, c'est pas bien de rester enfermé, y'se passe des choses dehors.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

mouarf !!! Allez ! Fais nous profiter de ton exp&#233;rience de la vraie vie  Montre nous plein de nouveaux trucs qu'on sait pas qu'ils existent... Vivement !! Youpi !


(Y'a rien contre l'incontinence de la bouche ou du clavier Mado ? Vu que tu vas faire la recherche pour tes robinets...)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2005)

Mon dieu, un a&#233;rosol ! un truc &#224; te geler le cul &#231;a


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> mouarf !!! Allez ! Fais nous profiter de ton expérience de la vraie vie  Montre nous plein de nouveaux trucs qu'on sait pas qu'ils existent... Vivement !! Youpi ! (Y'a rien contre l'incontinence de la bouche ou du clavier Mado ? Vu que tu vas faire la recherche pour tes robinets...)


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu, un aérosol ! un truc à te geler le cul ça


Ben, c'est parfait pour toi, vu tes problèmes rectaux


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> .....Montre nous plein de nouveaux trucs qu'on sait pas qu'ils existent... Vivement !! Youpi !


Tiens, j'ai trouvé ça pour toi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai trouvé ça pour toi



c'est bien, tu sais te servir de Google et tu sais inserer des images... tu n'es plus un nioub donc...   :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, tu sais te servir de Google et tu sais inserer des images... tu n'es plus un nioub donc...   :rateau:


T'as vu ça, chuis une bête


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

dites  c'est ici le sav ?  

question bruit mon imprimante c'est oki ,
 par contre elle ne veut pas m'imprimer du noir :mouais: 

les cartouches sont oki :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 



pour le seche linge , je suis pas trop top par contre est que une machine qui  17 ans ....
le linge n'est pas trop froissé ? et question compteur electrique ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dites  c'est ici le sav ?
> 
> question bruit mon imprimante c'est oki ,
> par contre elle ne veut pas m'imprimer du noir :mouais:
> ...




Pour les cartouches, essaye de nettoyer toi même (et pas avec un utilitaire à la ____) les têtes avec un truc assé doux...

Non, le linge ressort impeccable, et question compteur électrique, je sais pas... J'ai tout de même "précisé ma configuration" depuis un bon moment.... 2,4 Kw/h. Son seul problème est le bruit.... :rose: 

Remarque, je serais bien contant si j'arrive à faire tenir mon mac 17 ans... Même s'il fait du bruit.


----------



## N°6 (17 Octobre 2005)

Bon... il est où ce lèche singe qui couine ? :love: :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (17 Octobre 2005)

Dans mon cas il s'agit d'une lavante-sêche linge . De temps en temps elle couine , bien qu'allemande :   moralement , c'est très dur !


----------



## golf (18 Octobre 2005)

Moi, j'ai longtemps gard&#233; la mienne de solution


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai longtemps gard&#233; la mienne de solution



Mais nous, on a du mal &#224; la distinguer ! 

Si tu ne vois pas &#231;a :






vides le cache de ton butineur


----------



## golf (18 Octobre 2005)

Moi, j'ai longtemps gard&#233; la mienne de solution  [bis]





Elle avait toute ma confiance :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai longtemps gard&#233; la mienne de solution  [bis]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




&#199;a, c'est vlai, &#231;a !  _mignonne, en plus, ta nana, une vraie vedette ! Pourquoi vous vous &#234;tes s&#233;par&#233;s ?_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

Comme dirait l'autre : c'est pas parce que t'as une gueule en forme de lave-vaisselle qu'il faut te prendre pour une vedette...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

darry cowl ????


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait l'autre : c'est pas parce que t'as une gueule en forme de lave-vaisselle qu'il faut te prendre pour une vedette...




Celle là, faudra que je m'en souvienne .... surtout lorsque je voudrais sortir un bide :love:


----------



## hunjord (18 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait l'autre : c'est pas parce que t'as une gueule en forme de lave-vaisselle qu'il faut te prendre pour une vedette...


C'est pas toi qui voulait fermer le thread?????,


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

Bah.. j'ai aucun pouvoir ici. Pas de panique...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Celle là, faudra que je m'en souvienne .... surtout lorsque je voudrais sortir un bide :love:


Pour &#231;a t'as besoin de rien toi.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> darry cowl ????


Ben c'est s&#251;r, &#231;a n'est pas de moi, on me l'avait racont&#233; il y a des lustres... mais je ne sais pas du tout de qui c'est  En tout cas, c'est bien la premi&#232;re fois que j'arrive &#224; la replacer dans un contexte normal.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça t'as besoin de rien toi.




Nam... je parlais d'un bide version courte... si à chaque fois que je veut faire un bide, je suis obliger d'inventer toute une histoire de machine qui marche de travers.... je suis pas rendu.... :hein: 

A ce propos, je trouve qu'en quantité, c'est pas si nul que ça finalement ! :love:  (Quelqu'un aurais pas un superburrinator pour que je puisse mieux m'enfoncer ???) :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

Non. Par contre, j'ai une m&#233;thode infaillible dans ton cas. Continue de parler, &#231;a marche nickel


----------



## mado (18 Octobre 2005)

Ça continue de grincer ici ?  Vous allez être tous cramés bientôt..  Pas efficace le SAV.



Salut le chat


----------



## Bouche Dorée (18 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ça continue de grincer ici ?  Vous allez être tous cramés bientôt..  Pas efficace le SAV.
> 
> 
> 
> Salut le chat





Le SAV je me le fais en solo...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2005)

6 pages sur le seche linges...
et on va donc me soutenir apres &#231;a qu'on se fait pas chier au bar en ce moment, hein?
c'est &#231;a?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et on va donc me soutenir apres ça



Ça y est, le blork de service s'est explosé la pustule, il se présente aux élections ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, le blork de service s'est explosé la pustule, il se présente aux élections ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


t'es fou... je vous le dis et redis pourtant : "rien n'est pire que le pouvoir du petit"!!
tres peu pour moi


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> 6 pages sur le seche linges...
> et on va donc me soutenir apres ça qu'on se fait pas chier au bar en ce moment, hein?
> c'est ça?


Juste.
Les gens se rattachent à trois fois rien : le froid s'installe?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2005)

l'ennui surtout


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> l'ennui surtout


Un peu de sport 





:rateau:


----------



## toys (19 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Juste.
> Les gens se rattachent à trois fois rien : le froid s'installe?


le poil y a que ça de vraix.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de sport
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, le lavoir olympique de Buxi&#232;res sur Arce ! C'est le Portugal, qu'avait eu la m&#233;daille d'or, elle &#233;tait forte, l'&#233;quipe des lavandi&#232;res du Portugal !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> 6 pages sur le seche linges...
> et on va donc me soutenir apres ça qu'on se fait pas chier au bar en ce moment, hein?
> c'est ça?




*Net de net que tes contributions*
y contribuent mon garçon...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2005)

ouais ouais
presentement c'est con, mais on est un peu a pied d'egalite sur ce coup la...
un peu beaucoup meme...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

1er principe thermodynamique du Nioube : cf. post au dessus.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2005)

adage charentais : le mec qui ne releve jamais pour ne pas foutre la mauvaise ambiance a quand meme le droit de faire remarquer de temps en temps que la connerie est a la portee de tout le monde, en particulier de ceux qui se croient a l'abri.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

2&#232;me principe de la thermodynamique du Nioube : cf. 1er principe.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2005)

tiens, juste pour que tu puisse en mettre un troisieme, un autre adage :
"rien n'est pire que le pouvoir du petit... a part peut etre sa fierte mal plac&#233;e..."


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Octobre 2005)

> "rien n'est pire que le pouvoir du petit... a part peut etre sa fierte mal placée..."



Chouette ! Je crois que le dernier sujet qui est passé par ici et que j'ai ouvert  ne faisait que 5 pages ! :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## J-Marc (19 Octobre 2005)

Ici aussi, ça castagne ? 

z'avez des pleines lunes difficiles, ou c'est les premiers brouillards qui vous minent ?

Lourde ambiance au bar ces jours ci...


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2005)

L'alcool est frelat&#233;, les filles ont des faux seins, les habitu&#233;s donnent dans la d&#233;pression, les films sont mauvais, les additions ne tombent pas juste...

Et moi, j'ai repris le boulot.


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool est frelaté, les filles ont des faux seins, les habitués donnent dans la dépression, les films sont mauvais, les additions ne tombent pas juste...
> 
> Et moi, j'ai repris le boulot.


L'alcool est pétillant, les filles peut-être nues sous leurs manteaux de saison, les habitués s'habituront, mon lave-linge est silencieux, la vie est belle.
haut les coeurs, starmac, faisons fi de la grisaille !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool est frelaté,* les filles ont des faux seins*, les habitués donnent dans la dépression, les films sont mauvais, les additions ne tombent pas juste...
> 
> Et moi, j'ai repris le boulot.




héééééé parle por  ta femme  

*moi* mes seins sont  des originaux !!!


----------



## J-Marc (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool est pétillant, les filles peut-être nues sous leurs manteaux de saison, les habitués s'habituront, mon lave-linge est silencieux, la vie est belle.
> haut les coeurs, starmac, faisons fi de la grisaille !




   
Merci, c'est ce que j'avais envie d'entendre.

Et pourtant, la bouteille est vide, les copines des copains sont magnifiques, les habitués sont biturés...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

Note: pas choquer de ra&#233;lien.

zip poubelle.


----------



## Phildor (19 Octobre 2005)

j'ai le même problème avec mon sèche-linge : on a appelé un réparateur, il a remplacé un truc qui coûtait cher, ça s'est calmé pendant trois mois et puis ça a recommencé. j'ai aussi mis de l'huile, mais ça marche pas trop. Bref, je ne sais pas ce qui fait hurler à la mort ce bon vieux sèche-linge. Si tu trouves une réponse à ce problème, tiens-moi au courant.

ps : vous avez vu ? j'ai même pas parlé de cul !


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

J'sais pas c'qu'y s'passe en ce moment au bar, mais quand c'est pas morose, ça s'étripe...
C'est quoi ? c'est le froid ? Les feuilles qui tombent ? Les jours qui racourcissent ?

Automne, terre des feux de cheminées en buvant du champ sur la peau de léopard, ère des "réchauffe-moi s'il te plait" sous la couette, du vent qui donne du rose aux joues des filles et de la sauvagerie à leurs chevelures trop sages, temps des petits pulls à col roulés moulant des poitrines galbées...

Automne, quand le soleil rasant enflamme les nuages et se reflete dans l'acier des tours, spectacle pour moi tout seul puisque tous les autres regardent leurs pieds... 

Automne, saison du silence de mon lave-linge (faut bien coller au sujet, un peu).

J'aime bien l'automne,
j'aime bien toute l'année.


----------



## Phildor (19 Octobre 2005)

et pourtant, c'était mon message n° 69 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AOSTE (19 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de sport
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La dame a des problemes avec un seche linge pas un lave linge alors GOLF tu fais pas la difference


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> héééééé parle por  ta femme


Ma femme elle a ce qu'il faut là où il faut et que du naturel ! 
Vas donc eh, italophone 
je parlais du fil "testez-vous" et je ne me permettrais pas de dire qu'on y retrouve les tiens 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> *moi* mes seins sont  des originaux !!!


Je n'en doute pas un instant

Et cette perspective me transforme   

Les oiseaux chantent, les habitués rigolent aux bar, mes stagiaires sont nombreux, paient des frais de formation faramineux sur lesquels je suis intéressé, il me reste 14 semaines de vances à prendre avant la fin de l'année...  

Oufff, tout va bien :love:


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2005)

Ah ! Mais arrêtez donc ce grincement !
   

On rigole jaune rien qu'à la pensée de tous les habitués du bar
qui sont à plat ventre devant leur boss en lui disant :

"Oui, vous avez raison, j'exécuterai vos ordres correctement, gna gna gna..."

On entend leur misérable grincement de léche-singe...

(Trouvez vous-mêmes les onomatopées adéquates)


----------



## AOSTE (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *moi* mes seins sont  des originaux !!!



Che una felicità, meravigliosi
:love:


----------



## quetzalk (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> J'sais pas c'qu'y s'passe en ce moment au bar, mais quand c'est pas morose, ça s'étripe...



 QUOI QU'EST-CE QU'IL Y A ENCORE !? 
*Tu ferais mieux de participer au bain de sang numérisé au lieu de faire de la poésie *
non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2005)

c'est vrai, &#231;a, un peu d'action quoi merde!


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> QUOI QU'EST-CE QU'IL Y A ENCORE !?
> *Tu ferais mieux de participer au bain de sang numérisé *


*

On les pendra, avec leurs triiiiiiiipes !!!!!



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		


			:
au lieu de faire de la poésie
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> non ?



Du sang, du sang,
je veux des flots de sangs,
flots pourpres, épais et lourds
collés à mes bottes, cognant comme un sourd
et mon rire d'estète
grinçant tandis que tombent les têtes.


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2005)

Enfin si il faut tout nettoyer apr&#232;s, le s&#232;che linge risque de finir par y passer.
Remarque, il ne grincera plus apr&#232;s. Il sera m&#234;me totalement silencieux !


----------



## Fondug (19 Octobre 2005)

Au s'cours, y'a iKool qui s'prends pour Maurice Dantec


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Enfin si il faut tout nettoyer après, le sèche linge risque de finir par y passer.
> Remarque, il ne grincera plus après. Il sera même totalement silencieux !


Lubrified in red.
Dry and kill - the numeric alliance.


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Au s'cours, y'a iKool qui s'prends pour Maurice Dantec


Surtout pas. Ce type est fou.
Mais ça n'est pas le sujet.

Il semble que le ban et l'arrière-ban de la noblesse numérique soit conviée à une nouvelle croisade dont le but, quoique flou, n'en est pas moins noble et assurément guerrier.

Après avoir un peu fôlatré, je m'en irais me planquer, de peur d'être compté parmis les infidèles.

(Sinon, mon _sèche_-linge va toujours bien, merci)


----------



## toys (19 Octobre 2005)

quoi! y a une crise de ban!!!!!!!!!

:affraid:


je cour au fond d'un troup.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Enfin si il faut tout nettoyer apr&#232;s, le s&#232;che linge risque de finir par y passer.
> Remarque, il ne grincera plus apr&#232;s. Il sera m&#234;me totalement silencieux !



oui*.....mais .... 

avant qu'il soit totalment et delicieusement silencieux 
d'abord il y aura un grand SCRACTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT   
puis un toum toum, schiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:mouais: 

enfin le silence? non , surtout pas !!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

le panier etant sortis de ses rails , sera impossible a ouvrir , et la seule solution
sera de chercher un scie circulaire et couper le cot&#233; gauche pour sortir le linge......
....en priant que le linge sera pas trop abim&#233; !!:affraid: :affraid: 





* c'est du vecu.... le mien


----------



## J-Marc (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le panier etant sortis de ses rails , sera impossible a ouvrir , et la seule solution
> sera de chercher une scie circulaire et couper le coté gauche pour sortir le linge......
> ....en priant que le linge sera pas trop abimé !!:affraid: :affraid:
> 
> ...




t'as pas pensé à l'explosif ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas pens&#233; &#224; l'explosif ??





tu prends quoi toi pour couper la tole d'un seche linge? 
un couteau a saucisson ?  





et non, je te signale que il y a pas d'autre moyen


----------



## J-Marc (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu prends quoi toi pour couper la tole d'un seche linge?
> un couteau a saucisson ?
> 
> 
> ...



*Penser à* mettre la boite à outils sous clef   

moi j'aurai désossé la machine autour du tambour pour pouvoir l'ouvrir sans risquer le linge.   

mais à 400 km du problème, c'est facile à dire...


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui*.....mais ....
> 
> avant qu'il soit totalment et delicieusement silencieux
> d'abord il y aura un grand SCRACTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> ...


Bravo pour les onomatopées ! On s'y croirait !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui*.....mais ....
> 
> avant qu'il soit totalment et delicieusement silencieux
> d'abord il y aura un grand SCRACTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> puis un toum toum, schiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:mouais:



*Ca me rappelle un brin*
la bestiole qui s'est fait aplatir la derni&#232;re fois par le t&#233;g&#233;v&#233; lanc&#233; &#224; la vertigineuse vitesse de &#224; fond la caisse dans lequel je me trouvais quelque part du c&#244;t&#233; du Ch'nord.
Avant que la bestiole ne soit totalement et d&#233;licieusement silencieuse et en mille morceaux tous plus morts les uns que les autres &#231;a a fait &#224; peu pr&#232;s les m&#234;mes bruits.

Ensuite le train a lui aussi de m&#234;me fait toum toum schiiiiii et s'est arr&#234;t&#233; histoire de v&#233;rifier tout le bastringue.




:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour les onomatopées ! On s'y croirait !




tu sais , je t'aime bien toi  mais tout comme rezba tibo doc et j'en passe
pouvez vous integrer un dico a vos mots que je puisse comprendre sans chercher mon dico a moi ?


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

Que de poésie dans cette laverie ! :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sais , je t'aime bien toi  mais tout comme rezba tibo doc et j'en passe
> pouvez vous integrer un dico a vos mots que je puisse comprendre sans chercher mon dico a moi ?



il y a un dico dans tiger ...



























































































        ... en anglais


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a un dico dans tiger ...
> 
> ... en anglais








tu sais quoi ??  










































































voila :love:


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2005)

Et d&#232;s qu'on parle de laverie, c'est en V.O. ou rien&#8230;























































[Edith vous dit :]M'en fous de vos gamineries : j'ai un grand &#233;cran [/Edith se tait]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Et dès qu'on parle de laverie, c'est en V.O. ou rien?
> 
> 
> [Edith vous dit :]M'en fous de vos gamineries : j'ai un grand écran [/Edith se tait]




 un 30 ?


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un 30 ?


Euh, j'avoue que ma copine serait impressionnée  mais, non, non, je n'ai pas cette prétention...


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

>


J'aime quand tu me fais ces yeux là :love:


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu sais , je t'aime bien toi  mais tout comme rezba tibo doc et j'en passe
> pouvez vous integrer un dico a vos mots que je puisse comprendre sans chercher mon dico a moi ?


Justement ce qui est marrant c'est son propre dico, bien lavé... splash splash splash...
 
(L'aune au mat top est) (bof ! )
 
Bonne nuit.


----------



## golf (20 Octobre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> La dame a des problemes avec un seche linge pas un lave linge alors GOLF tu fais pas la difference


Le probl&#232;me l&#224; c'est que tu n'es qu'un nioube qui ne sait pas suivre un fil :mouais: 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> bobbynountchak a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2005)

SOS dépannage bonjour ? 

y'a un plombier dans la salle pour une chaudière qui refuse de démarrer ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> SOS dépannage bonjour ?
> 
> y'a un plombier dans la salle pour une chaudière qui refuse de démarrer ?




il y a le gaz ?  
la petite flamme ?  

ben sinon, appelle la maintenance qui t'as fait la revision chaudiere en debut automne
.....ils sont obligé, c'est dans le contrat


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> il y a le gaz ?
> la petite flamme ?
> 
> ben sinon, appelle la maintenance qui t'as fait la revision chaudiere en debut automne
> .....ils sont obligé, c'est dans le contrat



oui

oui

le reste c'est quand on vit dans le meilleur des mondes...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

ben , alor ......

coupe tout , gaz et petite flamme .....
laisse "reposer" pendant un bon quart d'heure
puis tourne le bouton gaz au plus bas minimum et appuie sur le bouton qui lance le demarrage (donc la petite flamme)
une fois que la chaudiere s'est connecté (donc grand flummmm de la flamme ) , tourne doucement le bouton du gaz jusq'au son maximum


plus, je ne sais pas, ma chaudiere etait capricieuse comme cela


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben sinon, appelle la maintenance qui t'as fait la revision chaudiere en debut automne
> .....ils sont obligé, c'est dans le contrat


Meuuu...
C'est le ramonage qui est obligatoire :mouais: 
Pour les cheminées tirent bien 
[note]Ne pas oublier le ramonage annuel[/note] :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> SOS dépannage bonjour ?
> 
> y'a un plombier dans la salle pour une chaudière qui refuse de démarrer ?





			
				mado (ailleurs) a dit:
			
		

> 17° ! qui dit mieux.. Même l'eau qui tombe est chaude



Quelle importance ?   








_Nan, sérieux, en fait, je compatis, mais une chaudière à gaz, c'est pas prudent de bidouiller._


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Meuuu...
> C'est le ramonage qui est obligatoire :mouais:
> Pour les cheminées tirent bien
> [note]Ne pas oublier le ramonage annuel[/note] :rateau:




non golf, c'est aussi obligatoire la maintenance annuelle de ta chaudiere qui se trouve dans ton logement
(donc sauf si tu habite dans un immeuble et que la chaudiere est commune)
en general il changent les joints et autres bricoles obligatoires
plus un nettoyage du demarreur

en general , quand on fait appel a une entreprise de chaudiere pour la maintenance annuelle , dans le contrat on a 1 (voir plus) deplacements compri dans le prix qui tourne autour de 120/150euros annuels


----------



## yoffy (9 Novembre 2005)

SOS Pas Plombier , bonjour !  

Une classique : la pompe de recyclage est "gommée" , c'est à dire bloquée après une inutulisation prolongée . Dans ce cas ....... dégommer !


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2005)

et on dégomme comment ?


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> non golf, c'est aussi obligatoire la maintenance annuelle de ta chaudiere qui se trouve dans ton logement
> (donc sauf si tu habite dans un immeuble et que la chaudiere est commune)
> en general il changent les joints et autres bricoles obligatoires
> plus un nettoyage du demarreur
> ...


Ouf  
Elle ne perçoit pas certaines subtilités bien franchouillardes :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (9 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> et on dégomme comment ?


Si le gommage est avéré , on appelle le dégommeur !    ( ... en effet celui-çi procède à l'ouverture des panneaux de la chaudière , il repère la pompe et s'arrange pour la faire tourne un peu , ce qui ..... la dégomme et cela repart de plus belle...Ajoutons que des fois de simples petits coups assénés sur la pompe font leur effet )


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Novembre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Si le gommage est avéré , on appelle le dégommeur !


PATOCHMAN est demandé sur ce fil...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> PATOCHMAN est demandé sur ce fil...



Avec son nunchaku "Baton de Berger©" !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> PATOCHMAN est demandé sur ce fil...



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

"dégommer" la pompe, pas l'exploser...


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2005)

Dépomper la gomme est une opération délicate qu'on ne saurait confier au premier venu ni au premier velu.

Princess tatav semble être une experte de la clé de 12, de la chaudière, du sèche-linge, etc.

Vous pouvez faire appel à ses compétences si vous avez des ennuis avec votre lave-linge.
Vous verrez qui est la véritable Princess lalav-linge.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Novembre 2005)

*Mais m'sieur l'agent*
j'vous jure le moteur du sèche linge il grinçait.
C'est pour ça que je l'ai lancé du 10è étage au moment où la patrouille de CRS elle passait juste en dessous.




:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2005)

ton post le plus nul depuis 3 jours


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2005)

t'es CRS ?


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> t'es CRS ?


Oui : Cercle Restreint à Supermoquette.


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Dépomper la gomme est une opération délicate qu'on ne saurait confier au premier venu ni au premier velu.
> 
> Princess tatav semble être une experte de la clé de 12, de la chaudière, du sèche-linge, etc.
> 
> ...


Et en tuyauterie :mouais:


----------



## loustic (9 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et en tuyauterie :mouais:


Et en léche-singe  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

tatav a tout faire a vot' service     


demain , voir ce soir , je vais "degommer" certains par ici    




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

Le fils du retour de la vengeance de Princess Tatav !


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> t'es CRS ?


Nan, gâcheur d'apéro


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2005)

c'est pas antinomique note


----------



## supermoquette (10 Novembre 2005)

dans ce cas-ci, si


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas-ci, si


Sissi est une im-pé-ratri-ceeee ! 

 oups pardon je me suis trompée de fil je me croyais dans TVG :rose:


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Ah nostalgie :hosto:


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2005)

TVG ? Cool, j'suis toujours une nioube !


----------



## toys (11 Novembre 2005)

huile de coude 

slip d'entaire











ne cherché pas je suis en plein pétage de plomb


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> huile de coude
> 
> slip d'entaire
> 
> ...


c'est clair, ça se voit a la façon dont t'écris...
je me suis dit : "seulement deux fautes en trois lignes, toys a un probleme!!"
       

edit : voire une seule, ya p'tet un calembour que j'ai pas pige... :rose:


----------



## toys (11 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair, ça se voit a la façon dont t'écris...
> je me suis dit : "seulement deux fautes en trois lignes, toys a un probleme!!"
> 
> 
> edit : voire une seule, ya p'tet un calembour que j'ai pas pige... :rose:




gna gna gna j'ai les truc gris du crane qui flambe j'en peut plus........:hosto: :modo: :hosto: :modo: :casse: :bebe: :bebe: :sick: :hosto:


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Novembre 2005)

alors le conseil du bobby (serieux, hein, je deconne pas la...) :
va faire un tour, boire un coup, n'importe, mais reste pas sur macge ou devant ton ordimini en general, niveau petage de plomb ça a jamais aide grand monde...


----------



## toys (11 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> alors le conseil du bobby (serieux, hein, je deconne pas la...) :
> va faire un tour, boire un coup, n'importe, mais reste pas sur macge ou devant ton ordimini en general, niveau petage de plomb ça a jamais aide grand monde...




en fait je me lache sur les forum bon ok s'est du flood ou alors je chope des adresse msn et je me tape un délire et pares je peut retourné au taf.


en même temps j'ai pas le temps en ce moment de passé ici donc j'en profite un peut.


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2005)

Pas mal les nouveaux lavomatics...
Bon faut habiter Paris, mais y'a sûrement une idée à creuser.
Wash Bar à Oberkampf


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal les nouveaux lavomatics...
> Bon faut habiter Paris, mais y'a sûrement une idée à creuser.
> Wash Bar à Oberkampf




voilà     

un'autre bar , different je vous l'accorde, pour faire des rencontres et + si affinité !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal les nouveaux lavomatics...
> Bon faut habiter Paris, mais y'a sûrement une idée à creuser.
> Wash Bar à Oberkampf



t'as oublié ton nounours


----------



## toys (25 Novembre 2005)

bon personne n'a encore réussi a le réparé se lave linge!!!

darty tes ou


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal les nouveaux lavomatics...
> Bon faut habiter Paris, mais y'a sûrement une idée à creuser.
> Wash Bar à Oberkampf


WebCafé - [SIZE=-1]Speed dating - [/SIZE]Lavomatic [SIZE=-1]
Tu cherches, tu rencontres et tu laves en famille en une heure :rateau:
 [/SIZE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2005)

changez rien, je peux pas venir souvent mais vraiement changez rien. c'est trop bon.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

*Un Wash bar*
sert à se rincer la gueule ?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

Marrant, c'est dans un épisode de Bob l'éponge.

Le capt'ain Krab's sort la nuit avec Bob et Patrick pour faire la fiesta et vont dans un bar appelé le Wash.
Pas de pot pour Krab's, c'était vraiment un lavomatic - Les deux compères s'éclatent à regarder les cycles de lavage - et aussi de rincage  

(ok, c'est de l'humour bikini bottom, mais j'aime bien )


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, c'est dans un épisode de Bob l'éponge.
> 
> Le capt'ain Krab's sort la nuit avec Bob et Patrick pour faire la fiesta et vont dans un bar appelé le Wash.
> Pas de pot pour Krab's, c'était vraiment un lavomatic - Les deux compères s'éclatent à regarder les cycles de lavage - et aussi de rincage
> ...



Et l'essorage ? T'as rien dit de l'essorage ! :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

Ils n'en parlent pas dans le film, Krab's ayant des vues plus "exotiques" sur les sorties nocturnes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et l'essorage ? T'as rien dit de l'essorage ! :rateau:




il t'arrire quoi dans l'essorage ?  

la vitesse ou les vibrations ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Novembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui manque de dynamisme....


Le seiche-linge est réparé depuis un mois environ..... C'est un merveille !

0 Bruit
0 Vibration
0 Pétage de plomb de la maison
0 Vêtement racornis à la sortie
0 Chaussette cramée 
0 Bruit de fin de cycle qui ne marche plus !

Nouveau nom : Le BVPVCB 6'000'000

Allez - y enfoncez !   





le clous, restons en là, s'il vous plait....​


----------



## toys (29 Novembre 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui manque de dynamisme....
> 
> 
> Le seiche-linge est réparé depuis un mois environ..... C'est un merveille !
> ...


     ha bien s'est bon alors on peut fermé se tradada a floood 

 :up


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Novembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha bien s'est bon alors on peut fermé se tradada a floood
> 
> :up


Depuis longtemps !


----------



## dellys (27 Janvier 2006)

Et finalement t'en es content de ton sèche-linge ? 

(Un peu plus et ce thread disparaissait à jamais... celà aurait été dommage)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

Tu l'as dit.


----------

